# 19 yr.old Grandpa Tibbs needs some help



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi everybody 
Sorry I haven't been posting but I do visit and read what others post
I've been insanely busy with all the critters here.

Some of you may recall when we took in the WI. 24 ( the 24 pigeons that were going to be sold to dog trainers) 
3 of those pigeons turned out to be old timers, one in paticular who had to be seperated from the others because of being bullied, we named him Grandpa Tibbs. 

Well Gramps' arthristis is getting worse, he no longer stands straight and prefers to lay down to sleep, Many times I thought he had died because of the way he prefers to sleep.

Does anyone know of anything that I could give him to relieve some of his soreness?

He has a good appetite and I think a will to live. He lives with his mate so he's not alone.

He doesn't have parasites & seems in good health.

I would appreciate any suggestions that might help.

Thanks


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Your post has really interested me. Ive never seen or heard of people giving glucosamine or chondroitin to birds, thats what springs to my mind, but only even seen it being used for dogs/cats. 

I just found this post...might be something useful here:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/arthritis-relief-for-pigeons-12579.html

XxX


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

PoppyFieldVet said:


> Your post has really interested me. Ive never seen or heard of people giving glucosamine or chondroitin to birds, thats what springs to my mind, but only even seen it being used for dogs/cats.
> 
> I just found this post...might be something useful here:
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f6/arthritis-relief-for-pigeons-12579.html
> ...


 
Thank you for the links I should have known that this question had been asked before.

I'm going to give him 1/4 of a baby asprin to start with and try some of the other suggestions.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Personally, I wouldn't give Aspirin to a Pigeon.
You can order Metacam from England without a vet's prescription. I would consult with a vet that is experienced in treating birds, prior to giving anything. I'm thinking a phone consult. Even some of the natural remedy's are dangerous to birds.

http://www.inhousepharmacy.com/pet-care/metacam.html

I know some vets prescribe Rymadle [sp] for birds too.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well Mr. Tibbs is at really respectful age.
Herbal remedies are Alfa Alfa and dandelion.
Homeopathic remedies - Ammonium Phosphoricum, Urtica urens, Natrium muriaticum etc.
Gout in pigeons (elevated levels of uric acid in the bloodstream causing joint swelling and pain) is treated with multivitamin with Methenamin (to accelerate the discharge of metabolic breakdown products), over a period of 3 x 5 days, 1 sachet per 4 liters of water. Give low-protein feed.
Daily exercise is important to improve joints flexibility. I also use non steroid ointments for sports injuries. Most of the human medicines are anyway tested first on pigeons.
My 14 years old German Shepard forgets arthritis when 4 yo female is around which proves that sometime non-standard approach is also effective.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Another interesting info I found:

Arthritis patients may take daily, morning and night, one cup of hot water with two spoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. If taken regularly even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors treated their patients with a mixture of one tablespoon Honey and half teaspoon Cinnamon powder before breakfast, they found that within a week, out of the 200 people so treated, practically 73 patients were totally relieved of pain and within a month, mostly all the patients who could not walk or move around because of arthritis started walking without pain.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm sure you're already doing this, but heat seems to help a lot. Especially if he is lying down a lot already, you can have a heating pad under him for more comfort. Also a soft and cushy blanket or cat bed--they even have the heated cat beds! With our dog that has arthritis, he does a lot better when he sleeps on his special big soft bed and heating pad, as opposed to sneaking off and sleeping in the hall where he's not supposed to go.  It's apparent in the way he moves the next day where he slept! Good luck with Grampa Tibbs, bless his old soul.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

plamenh said:


> Another interesting info I found:
> 
> Arthritis patients may take daily, morning and night, one cup of hot water with two spoons of honey and one small teaspoon of cinnamon powder. If taken regularly even chronic arthritis can be cured. In a recent research conducted at the Copenhagen University, it was found that when the doctors treated their patients with *a mixture of one tablespoon Honey and half teaspoon Cinnamon powder* before breakfast, they found that within a week, out of the 200 people so treated, practically 73 patients were totally relieved of pain and within a month, mostly all the patients who could not walk or move around because of arthritis started walking without pain.


I have Osteoarthritis and take that same amount with a little "twist." I mix my honey and powered cinnamon with organic Peanut Butter and spread on a toasted English Muffin for breakfast....YUM!!

So far, so good! 

Still sending LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS WITH GENTLE HUGS AND SCRITCHES to the magnificent Granndpa Tibbs!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't give asprin either, simply because I know people who cull their birds with it  So apparently if you do give it, you must be very careful of the dosage (well, they give the whole tablet, which we all know right off the bat isn't safe!).
I have heard of the cinnamon/honey mixture and I think it's worth a try  It can't hurt anything, since both are good for you in general! Honey is one of those miracle healers. As I type, I actually have a drop of honey on some cuts and scratches on my legs, with a bandaid on top. They'll be healed up in a few days with the honey on there. When my dad nearly cut his finger off on the table saw, he put a honey bandage on it while it was healing, and it went from a big ditch in his finger, to completely healed in practically no time!  I've never seen something that bad, heal so fast. He damaged some of the nerves, and the doctor had to suture what he could back together, so that make the healing process harder. But the honey helped!
Honey also helps calm you, so that might help with his pain. Vinegar is actually also good for pain. Perhaps a warm bath with a bit of ACV to soak his little body in will help


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks very much everyone for your ideas 

Don't worry I haven't give Grandps any asprin yet! I would like to try the honey/cinnamon mix though.

Should I give it in the water? He hate to be handled so I really hope it's not suggested I hand feed it to him. But I will if its needed.


I have also tired to get him to lay on a warm heat pad wrapped in a peice of blanket but he refuses to use it, so for now he has a heat lamp at night and on cool cloudy days.

He also refuses to take bathes so I have been misting him with warm water twice a week & letting him dry in the sun.

Mike Ganus also suggested to give him Apple cider vinegar in his water, but I already do this for all the pigeons, doves & poultry.

I will let you know how the honey & cinn. work for the old guy.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I have Osteoarthritis and take that same amount with a little "twist." I mix my honey and powered cinnamon with organic Peanut Butter and spread on a toasted English Muffin for breakfast....YUM!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> Shi


I wonder if this would be safe for dogs too??


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Well I will try it on my dog in small doses just to see, but only after I do some additional research and check with Vet (at least Vets know more about dogs, so I hope)


----------



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow Plamenh,I had never heard of that cure before. Ill have to look more into it

Really interesting


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Pharmaceutical industry is huge, but it didn’t exist forever. Diseases and necessity for treatment were though. I wonder how many remedies are still around us and we don’t recognize them. Maybe we should start new tread with members experience and suggestions. How many time we come across people with sick birds and no medicines on hand for first aid? It would be nice to have some emergency "bag of tricks".


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

What about arnica?
Daryl


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Ok, let's do it. I'm opening new tread about herbal and holistic remedies for pigeons.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My dog had a really bad episode with arthritis awhile back. Someone on here mentioned fish oil. She's been taking it ever since, it does help. Not sure about giving fish oil to a pigeon but what about flax seed oil? 
Heating blanket helps a lot during the winter months not so much the summer months because of all her hair. Too bad there's not a way to get Tibbs on heat. Maybe putting a fleece baby blanket down where he usually sleeps. It would be a little softer and warmer.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I wouldn't give asprin either, simply because I know people who cull their birds with it  So apparently if you do give it, you must be very careful of the dosage (well, they give the whole tablet, which we all know right off the bat isn't safe!).
> I have heard of the cinnamon/honey mixture and I think it's worth a try  It can't hurt anything, since both are good for you in general! Honey is one of those miracle healers. As I type, I actually have a drop of honey on some cuts and scratches on my legs, with a bandaid on top. They'll be healed up in a few days with the honey on there. When my dad nearly cut his finger off on the table saw, he put a honey bandage on it while it was healing, and it went from a big ditch in his finger, to completely healed in practically no time!  I've never seen something that bad, heal so fast. He damaged some of the nerves, and the doctor had to suture what he could back together, so that make the healing process harder. But the honey helped!
> Honey also helps calm you, so that might help with his pain. Vinegar is actually also good for pain. Perhaps a warm bath with a bit of ACV to soak his little body in will help


Its funny you mention the honey on cuts. We had a chicken come into work that was attacked by a dog and had a huge open wound. The homeopathic vet in my office made a paste - equal amounts of honey and sugar, and applied it to the open wound. It healed up beautifully! Better than stitches! I guess the sugar makes it harden and stay in place in an area that can't be bandaged.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

KIPPY said:


> ...Maybe putting a fleece baby blanket down where he usually sleeps. It would be a little softer and warmer.


I'm a big fan of fleece blanket material. I have that (folded over several times) in each nest box. Easy to clean (toss in washer) and keeps the older birds snug and warm in cooler weather. You can either buy an inexpensive fleece throw and divide it, or buy the material at a fabric store.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

TerriB said:


> I'm a big fan of fleece blanket material. I have that (folded over several times) in each nest box. Easy to clean (toss in washer) and keeps the older birds snug and warm in cooler weather. You can either buy an inexpensive fleece throw and divide it, or buy the material at a fabric store.


Great idea, I think I'll do that for my doves in winter. (Not that we have much of a winter here...but it will be nice and comfy for them!)


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I haven't seen much if any difference in Grandpas stiffness and its been almost a month since adding different items. Does anyone know how long it might take to see a diffence in him? I know its not going to be over night.

I tried the honey & cinnamon, mixed it with bread and made little bite sized balls for Grandpa Tibbs BUT he won't touch it. So I tried handfeeding it to him and he just gets way to upset.
I've been putting olive oil, just ever so lightly, on his seeds to get the cilantro & parseley to stick so I'll add just a light sprinkle of cinnamon.

I do have a heat light, that comes on at night, set up for him. He refuses to sit on a blanket. He will only perch on his favorite brick so I've wrapped that with a soft cloth.

Thanks so much for the ideas.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Us old folks can be very set in our ways!  I think you are doing an excellent job of offering him support options.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Try cinnamon tea with honey instead of balls. I started therapy today with my dog and until I popped cinnamon/honey/bread ball halfway down to his throat, he was spitting it out. I don’t know who was more exhausted me or him after the battle.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Try cinnamon tea with honey instead of balls. I started therapy today with my dog and until I popped cinnamon/honey/bread ball halfway down to his throat, he was spitting it out. I don’t know who was more exhausted me or him after the battle.



Thanks so much I never thought of that  Should I give it to him everyday or every other or ????

I know what you mean about a battle it just didn't seem worth trying because he hated the fight soooo much.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Mr. Tibbs needs fresh water too. Best idea I can generate is to give him on daily bases but half a day. Let say in the morning to make sure that he doesn't cheat. 
In the afternoon swap with clear water and remove it at nightfall.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

plamenh said:


> Mr. Tibbs needs fresh water too. Best idea I can generate is to give him on daily bases but half a day. Let say in the morning to make sure that he doesn't cheat.
> In the afternoon swap with clear water and remove it at nightfall.


Thanks I'll give it a try.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

Mr Tibbs is lucky to have you  bless you both


----------

